# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been fishing a lot this month. The tuna fishing has been a little inconsistent. I am guessing from a lack of current and bait. When you find the schools of tuna they are generally thick its just been hard to pattern them on a day by day basis. The mangrove snapper and red snapper bite has been off the hook though and if you find some weedlines they are generally loaded with dolphin. The mangrove fishing has been really fun though and the best part is you can keep 10 a person. Chumming next to the rig with no weight and 60 pound leader has been the ticket with them. 

The tuna have been at the floaters and live threadfin and pogies have been the best bet recently although I have gotten some on popper and with chum. I have been using mostly 60 pound leader for them as well.

Have also run couple night trips and filled the boat with monster blackfins, quality yf and of course a limit of red snapper to finish off every trip.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Wow, those are some great photos. Thanks


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish Captain. What is that grid stuff on the floor of the boat? Where did you get that? I like having something on the floor of the boat to keep from beating it up. I use those black garage mats, but they stain the floor.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

very nice


----------



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

Great pics - when you say night trips how long do you go for??


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Overnight*

We left out at 1 in the afternoon Monday and returned at around 9 Tuesday morning. Great trip Captain Eddie. Thanks again.


----------

